# Questions with regard to wpa_supplicant

## aaronvan

I am trying to configure my Gentoo laptop for wireless. It has the Intel 3945abg wireless card and I have an unencrypted AP in my house. I emerged the iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5 driver (Should I still use wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext")? I have wpa_supplicant 0.5.7 emerged (but not wireless-tools) and when I enter wpa_cli I receive “Could not connect to wpa_supplicant – re-trying.”

Entering "wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" returns:

 *Quote:*   

> Line 552: unknown EAP method 'SIM'
> 
> You may need to add support for this EAP method during wpa_supplicant
> 
> build time configuration.
> ...

 

Furthermore, my wlan0 is up but can’t find a carrier:

dhcpcd wlan0 up

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.2 starting

wlan0: waiting for a carrier

wlan0: timed out

Confusingly, dmesg | grep wlan0 returns  *Quote:*   

> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

 

Here is the relevant data:

```
emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gen  

too-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2450 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 23 Dec 2008 19:05:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf   

/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans use  

rfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/  

distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress   

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu  

de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6   

isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python   

readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS  

="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens13  

70 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb  

-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix  

 dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter  

 mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="  

actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_fi  

le authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user aut  

oindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter f  

ile_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic  

 negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_a  

lias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="b  

ayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="  

GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_A  

LL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS,  

 PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:24:4f:60:71  

          inet addr:10.0.1.198  Bcast:10.0.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:24ff:fe4f:6071/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1159 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1121 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:922270 (900.6 KiB)  TX bytes:208071 (203.1 KiB)

          Memory:da000000-da020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:62 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:62 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:3276 (3.1 KiB)  TX bytes:3276 (3.1 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:7c:2b:1d  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-7C-2B-1D-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```

 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  208324  12 

nvidia               7089796  20 

arc4                    9856  2 

ecb                    10624  2 

iwl3945                83316  0 

e1000e                 92068  0 

mac80211              121364  1 iwl3945

video                  24464  5 

rtc                    17832  0 

backlight              12036  1 video

thermal                23196  0 

processor              39360  3 thermal

cfg80211               17544  2 iwl3945,mac80211

output                 11008  1 video

battery                14336  0 

thermal_sys            17704  3 video,thermal,processor

ac                     11264  0 

button                 14096  0 

tg3                   107524  0 

e1000                 109504  0 

jfs                   154092  0 

raid10                 26240  0 

raid456               124700  0 

async_memcpy           10368  1 raid456

async_xor              11520  1 raid456

xor                    22156  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx               14412  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid1                  25856  0 

raid0                  14336  0 

dm_bbr                 17568  0 

dm_snapshot            22436  0 

dm_mirror              22912  0 

dm_log                 16516  1 dm_mirror

dm_mod                 53960  4 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_log

sbp2                   26636  0 

ohci1394               33200  0 

ieee1394               83640  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              17536  0 

usbhid                 30976  0 

ohci_hcd               26372  0 

uhci_hcd               26380  0 usb_storage           114208  0 

ehci_hcd               35980  0 

usbcore               119024  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  214612  0 

qla2xxx               159848  0 

firmware_class         14848  2 iwl3945,qla2xxx

megaraid_sas           33456  0 

megaraid_mbox          33808  0 

megaraid_mm            16284  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               39240  0 

aacraid                65036  0 

sx8                    21004  0 

DAC960                 64840  0 

cciss                  36996  0 

cpqarray               23652  0 

3w_9xxx                33924  0 

3w_xxxx                29216  0 

mptsas                 36104  0 

scsi_transport_sas     33408  1 mptsas

mptfc                  21508  0 

scsi_transport_fc      43908  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               19272  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 22920  0 

mptscsih               37376  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                73444  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                33408  0 

dc395x                 35980  0 

sim710                 11396  0 

53c700                 31396  1 sim710

qla1280               120716  0 

dmx3191d               17792  0 

sym53c8xx              70808  0 

qlogicfas408           14592  0 

gdth                   79560  0 

aha1740                14208  0 

advansys               78976  0 

initio                 23108  0 

BusLogic               27956  0 

arcmsr                 26880  0 

aic7xxx               127928  0 

aic79xx               147800  0 

scsi_transport_spi     27904  6 mptspi,53c700,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     34740  0 

pdc_adma               14340  0 

sata_inic162x          16260  0 

sata_mv                28940  0 

ata_piix               23428  0 

ahci                   31240  3 

sata_qstor             14468  0 

sata_vsc               13316  0 

sata_uli               12164  0 sata_sis               13188  0 

sata_sx4               17412  0 

sata_nv                27272  0 

sata_via               15108  0 

sata_svw               13188  0 

sata_sil24             19844  0 

sata_sil               15240  0 

sata_promise           17796  0 

scsi_wait_scan          9344  0 

pata_sis               17796  1 sata_sis

libata                148192  17 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sis

dock                   16400  1 libata

```

```

dmesg | grep -i iwl

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26k

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

```

```
 rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |      default            
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15

...

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="simple"

        psk="very secret passphrase"

        priority=5

}

...and the rest of the uncommented default Example blocks
```

Any assistance is appreciated.

----------

## siamect

my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf looks like this and i works with or without the wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext" in the net file... at least did because right now I have another problem with dhcp but thats another thread...

network={                                                             

        key_mgmt=NONE                                                 

        priority=-9999999                                             

}                                                                     

network={                

        ssid="net_name" 

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK   

        psk="secret_of_life"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA2

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        priority=3

}

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Hope this can help....

Martin

----------

## tuam

 *aaronvan wrote:*   

> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

 

Do you have a wireless on/off-switch on your laptop? Are there any mssages if you press it?

FF,

Daniel

----------

